# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  أستوطنت الكلمات بداخلي

## أمجاد الشموخ

_استوطنت الكلمات بداخلي 
اندثرت  على حطام الأرض
 قوافي عباراتي تركتني أعيش
بصمت رغم معاناتي واحتياجي
سرقت أحلامي وتبعثرت أشلائي
أبحث عن روحي وسط  حطام الزمان
ذكريات مزقت أفكاري  وتألم قلبي 
أعيش بسراب  تشد عليه اختناقاتي
جسداً أهلكه  السهر والانتظار لساعات 
يرتجي شوقاً لرحيق الكلمة من معذبة 
جعلته ينتظر في محطات الانتظار
يقف حائراً بين الساعات  وحب اللقاء
أعيش أودع كل يوم  وتأتي الأقدار تبعث
ببرقية أمل أعيش عليها رغم ألم معاناتي
أسجلها دوماً في صندوق ذكرياتي 
أراجعها من كثر اشتياقي أخاف أن انسي
حرفاً وأعيدها إلى مكانها وأرجع بشوق إقرائها
لعلى الكلمات تشفي غليل قلباً
 استوطنت بها ألذكرياتي  
 يعيش على أمل اللقاء 
وداماً أسجل معاناتي بقلمي وحبر قلبي 
لواقع جعل مني مجرد رفات إنسان يستيقظ
على ألم قد تناسى واقعه المؤلم وبداء يخفق
براكين شوق وضياع وحيرة لأيام قد جعلت
من حياته  عابر سبيل في قلوب تعذبه دون رحمة 
رغم تلك الأعذار الذي كتبها القدر لحياته الذي
استوطن الحزن بداخلها

__أمجاد
14\12\2012
_

----------


## shams spring

*كلمات معبرة عن احساس حزين ... ومشاعر متعبة 
من الرائع ان تستطيع التعبير عنها بكلمات مرهفه ... لعل في كتابتها ووصفها ... تزيل شيئا من الحزن الذي استوطن داخلك ...!!!!!
ازال الله عنك الحزن والغم يا ~~ امجاد~~ 

استوطنت كلماتك في ذاكرتي ... وراقت لي بشدة .... ابدعت ِ
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

قد يولد الشوق معاناة و ألم و قد يكون سبب حزن لكنني أختلف معك طالما القلب ينبض بالوفاء و تدق ساعات اللقاء يبقى للأمل منبع و للحياة ألوان و للأزهار رحيق 
راقت لي كلماتك بالرغم ما تحمله من ألم لكنها تعبر عن روعة الشوق و لهيب احتراقه 
كلنا شوق لجديدك

----------


## عطر النرجس

ما اروعها من كلمات واصدقها من مشاعر
 اتحدت الحروف وتشكلت لتكون  كتلة من مشاعر انسان
 مشاعر تملكته  وجعلته اسير لها
 هي تعبر عن كل شخص  اختنقت الكلمات   بداخله
 بارك الله فيك
 وادم عليك  ابداعك ومن تالق الى تالق

----------


## الشاعر باسل معابرة

وداماً أسجل معاناتي بقلمي وحبر قلبي 
لواقع جعل مني مجرد رفات إنسان يستيقظ
على ألم قد تناسى واقعه المؤلم وبداء يخفق
براكين شوق وضياع وحيرة لأيام قد جعلت
من حياته عابر سبيل في قلوب تعذبه دون رحمة 
رغم تلك الأعذار الذي كتبها القدر لحياته الذي
استوطن الحزن بداخلها


جميل يسلموا كثير

----------

